
Apple adds FLAC support in iOS 11 - myrandomcomment
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/06/06/ios-11-flac-audio-iphone-ipad/#.tnw_6iwr1AUl
======
myrandomcomment
Link on Reddit from the beta users.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/iOSBeta/comments/6fh4xf/feature_fla...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iOSBeta/comments/6fh4xf/feature_flac_support_in_ios/)

It's about time! I hope it shows up in iTunes as a supported format.

